# Nyererie dull in color



## lex7560 (Dec 8, 2010)

This is my second nyererie. The first one died about 3 years ago but he looked alot like this guy before he went. Dull in color with a glasdy eye. He eats well, is very active, and has no problems with his tank mates. His color was great before though.

Here are the stats: weekly water changes (10-20%)
pH: 8.4
ammonia: .025
very low nitrates
tank mates: taiwan reef (king of the tank), 2 juvenile yellow labs, dragon blood peacock, red peacock (also dull but Il think that's due to the other peacocks) fuelbourni, hybrid mbuna, juvenile sulpher head, juvenile red peacock/taiwan reef hybrid, calvus, and a pleco.
tank size: 55 gal 48 in
size of fish: 3 inches
feeding: specialy formulated cichlid flakes by oceanic nutrition once a day. Frozen food mix once a week.

I think it might be the pH is too high. Vics don't like their pH from what I understand. If that's the true Im gonna have to move him. I don't think its the over crowding because I've provided at least 100 lbs of rocks for my babys and they love the rocky stuctures. He's one the biggest guys in my tank andive hadhim for about 2 years before he had color (I have a knack for picking out juvenile males)

Thanks in advance for repliesreplies


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Victorians really need females to look at their best. In the absence of females, it is my expectation that they would lose colour over time.


----------



## lex7560 (Dec 8, 2010)

Hmm. Thats too bad cuz its an all male tank. This guy is really nice looking though and it would be ashame to not see his colors pop. Ill take your advice and maybe set up a 29 with some girlies for him


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

They can be VERY aggressive. I wouldn't keep them in less than a 4ft tank for breeding, if they are over 3".


----------



## lex7560 (Dec 8, 2010)

I guess that this guy has got a mind of his own. He's actually one of my least aggressive fishes. Nobody bothers him either, though.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

lex7560 said:


> I guess that this guy has got a mind of his own. He's actually one of my least aggressive fishes. Nobody bothers him either, though.


You don't have females yet though...


----------



## lex7560 (Dec 8, 2010)

true.


----------

